# Pheasant Locations Throughout The Day



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

With very little experience in my background, I'm going to hunt pheasants this year in North Dakota. I was wondering if you gents might share a general idea of where the pheasants are moving about at different times of the day, or what type of cover they are in at certain times, such as early morning, mid-day, and late afternoon or early evening. I'm going to be mixing up pheasants and ducks, and the duck situation will dictate what times I will be pursuing pheasants. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Moving about around the roads and fields in the morning and evening, in thicker cover during the day. Generally speaking. Good luck.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Early Morning the roosters like to strut in the middle of the road and annoy hunters because its not time to start until 11-12. Umm then they feed from about 9-11 then some will head back to the thick stuff and then some will also feed. All day the stay in the heavy stuff.....im gonna give u the deadliest tip:
IF ITS HOT OUT THERE GONNA BE BY WATER!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Early Morning the roosters like to strut in the middle of the road and annoy hunters because its not time to start until 11-12.


That is partially correct about SD, but not ND.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The later the season, the heavier the cover. Same for pressure. Same for cold weather. Cattails. Gotta love those cattails. The fuzz is almost ripe.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Location changes with the weather and early/late in the season. Early in the season they will be on the roads/ditches/fence lines early and then go to feed. They like to go to light loafing cover mid-day near water and then back to feed before heading to roosting cover at the end of the day. Nasty weather changes all of the above and also if it is later in the season. They will feed not as long later in the season and then scoot to thickest cover available. They like willows/cattails as it not only provides protection from the weather but predators as well.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll be hunting ND for the first time this year. I'll be hunting from a private ranch near Amidon, SW corner of the state. Probably hunt the last week of OCT. Bringing along my French Britt and shooting a 20 gauge gun. 
Is anyone familiar with that area? What type of terrain can I expect? How about thorn bushes, cactus, etc? Do I need canvas clothing or will jeans suffice. (I have plenty of Filson gear. In PA we encounter lots of Multi Flora Rose thorn bushes and canvas is a must if your gonna pursue birds in the thick.)

I understand that the ranch has plenty of Roosters along with a sizeable population of Sharptails and Huns. Are #5 and #6 shot suitable for all birds? I've never hunted Huns or Sharptails. Should I consider carrying a sizeable amount of water with me for the dog, or does this area have water holes?

I know these questions sound dumb, but this is my first time in ND and I'm pretty excited. I've hunted CO, ID, and WY for big game, but never for upland game birds. These days I really prefer hunting and shooting birds more so than deer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

1st Cav, I like your patch. :beer: Bullberrys, prickly pear, and porkies. Grouse and porkies in the bullberries. Grouse flush wild by then too. Jeans are fine. There is a drainage nw of town that runs se to the Heart River. Lots of side draws and steep hills to the west. Chances are it was grazed pretty close to the ground if this isn't an outfitters land. If it is there would be more cover. Your dog points so the shot size should work. Best to at least have the extra water along in the truck beside what you carry. That time could be darn cold or still warm weather so play it by ear. Buy your gear in civilization because there aren't many places to shop in Almont.  Get a PLOTS guide too, you might want to strech out a bit.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> 1st Cav, I like your patch. :beer: Bullberrys, prickly pear, and porkies. Grouse and porkies in the bullberries. Grouse flush wild by then too. Jeans are fine. There is a drainage nw of town that runs se to the Heart River. Lots of side draws and steep hills to the west. Chances are it was grazed pretty close to the ground if this isn't an outfitters land. If it is there would be more cover. Your dog points so the shot size should work. Best to at least have the extra water along in the truck beside what you carry. That time could be darn cold or still warm weather so play it by ear. Buy your gear in civilization because there aren't many places to shop in Almont.  Get a PLOTS guide too, you might want to strech out a bit.


Dick I think he mentioned he'll be hunting near Amidon (county seat of Slope county) not Almont (near Lake Tschida)

Correct Crazy Horse?

Either way both are still remote .... Amidon is truly god's country. Make sure you stop in at the bar and have the famous steak. Order it rare the way it should be cooked. You might want to tell him to cook it ND rare and not PA rare! It'll be one of the best meals you've ever eaten!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

Gentlemen:

Thank you for the advise. Yes, it's AMIDON, and it's private land. I'm going with a friend who has family that own some 15K acres. As I said, I'm green when it comes to S.W. ND, but I can't wait. Obviously excited as a 60 year old kid.

Dick, when you say "porkies" are you refering to Porcupines or some type of plant? (I'm assuming the animal) Is there some reason why that portion of the state would have a lot of porcupines? We have them in Pennsylvania but they are a woods animal and I wouldn't think I'd find them much while bird hunting in fields and prarrie. Could I be wrong?

Also, what is a "PLOTS Guide?" I haven't a clue as to what that is.

(Actually I was with the 7th Cav, 1st Cav Div. "Garry Owen!") :sniper:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Plots guide..........a series of maps showing public lands open to hunting

http://gf.nd.gov/info/plots.html


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

So legal shooting hours are later in the day in ND as well???
I thought it was sunrise to sunset, but maybe Im mistaken as usual..

Can I get a confirmation on the legal shooting hours in ND for small game?


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

6. Cock Pheasant - Male pheasants only may be taken.
Regular Season. See Nonresident Restriction.

Open area
Regular Season is statewide except for Delayed Opener area described below at **.

Opens

October 14

Closes

January 7, 2007

Daily Limit

3

Possession Limit

12

Shooting Hours

1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset


----------

